# In Home Training



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am in contact with Melanie Martin with In Home Dog Training in my area. She is a master trainer and has her own business www.AllBreedHomeDogTraining.com She seems reasonable....$100 for all day and guarantees her work. She would come in an work on his "home manners" and even go to different places like PetSmart, etc. to work on his behavior. 

I value all of your opinions and need them now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The website just came up with ads for me. 

Master trainer according to whom? $100 a day is really cheap. I charge $100 an hour. 

What are her methods? Have you gotten references? Has she worked with small dogs? Does she train the dog or teach you to train the dog?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, glad I didn't hire her yet! Going to e-mail her to find out why her site is down. She brings her small dog with her to train. Thank you for giving me some questions to ask. I'll post when I find out what's going on.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

E-mailed her and she had no idea it was down. When it comes back up I'll let you (JMM) know. If you have a minute, could you look her background over and let me know what you think?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

It took me awhile to find any actual information on her training methods. She is using traditional methods and has no clear understanding on true positive reinforcement. I base this opinion on her comment: 'I do use treats, but only after a training session, not as a bribe for every little thing.' True positive reinforcement is using a treat as a reward, not a bribe - there is a very distinct difference. 

I would personally look elsewhere. Try APDT.com or CCPDT.com

They have some good trainers listed that use more modern, positive techniques. Of course you still need to ask questions and find a trainer that fits you and your dog. 

Good luck!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you so much, Mandy. I will check out the sites you have recommended! ....and ask lots and lots of questions and for references!


----------

